# Effective counterpoint with 1 string instrument unaccompanied?



## pianolearnerstride

Hi. Can you give an example(s) of solo pieces that have 2 or more lines of counterpoint?

I expect this would be pretty tricky on a bowed string instrument, but seems doable to me with effective use double stops or quadruple stops.

Are there any pieces composed like this?


----------



## SuperTonic

The Prelude to Bach's Unaccompanied Cello Suite in C minor (the 5th Suite, BMV 1011). There are probably examples in all of the cello suites, but this is the one that really comes to mind.

In the cello suites Bach often simulates counterpoint by using registral displacement, so he doesn't even need to use double stops to give the effect of counterpoint.


----------



## pianolearnerstride

SuperTonic said:


> The Prelude to Bach's Unaccompanied Cello Suite in C minor (the 5th Suite, BMV 1011). There are probably examples in all of the cello suites, but this is the one that really comes to mind.
> 
> In the cello suites Bach often simulates counterpoint by using registral displacement, so he doesn't even need to use double stops to give the effect of counterpoint.


Thanks! I will check it out!


----------

